# Problem with Heated Seats



## Cruzn2mch (Nov 13, 2012)

Turns on, but automatically shuts off again after about 1 minute!
I just got my car back from the body shop after a passenger side collision ($9800 damage), and now my driver side heated seat is having a problem. I can turn it on, and it feels like the very front of the seat heats up, but then it shuts itself off after about 1 minute. If I immediately turn it back on, the very front of the seat (near my knees) gets hot, but it feels like no other part of the seat is warming up either. I never had any problem with the heated seat before the accident, but can't figure out why a passenger side collision would affect the driver side seat. I have tried to test the passenger seat, but only without a passenger, so I'm not certain if there's a problem there or not - the lights on the button do stay on for longer than a minute, but only felt luke warm to my touch - I wasn't certain if there was a sensor in the seat that would make it warmer if someone was actually sitting in the seat.

Another question (not related to electronics) the passenger door was replaced & all parts are supposed to be OEM parts, but the passenger door sounds different when it closes. Am I crazy or is this possible?

I am not sure if this is the correct place to post this issue or not, but it sounded like the right place to me. If not, please direct me to a more appropriate forum sub.

Thanks In Advance
Beth ~
I am new to the forum and am a proud owner of a 2011 Cruze 2LT with RS package - owned it for 6 months & love it!!


----------



## crmcknight (Feb 25, 2012)

Happy to hear that you love your Cruze (other than the accident - glad you're ok!) 

I'm no service tech or repairman, but it seems as if there may be a short in the heating element of the seat, causing it to overheat in one location, like you are stating - near your knees, and then the seat turns itself off to protect itself from the short. I wouldn't think that the heating element would be damaged in an accident, but take it to the dealer, they should be able to help you. And you mention feeling the warmth of the passenger seat - even on high, the seats wont feel hot to the touch, just luke warm. When your body is sitting on it, it conducts the heat better and feels warmer than when your hand touches it. 

The sound of the door may be different than it had due to the way it is "fit". This door may latch tighter/looser, etc., etc. and is not fit the exact same way as the original door was from the factory. As long as it latches properly (doesn't catch and drag), and doesn't have wind noise or leak water it's ok. 

Hope I've helped you a little! 
Charlie


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Hi there Beth, 
We second Charlie in that we're glad that you're okay! If you decide to work with your dealership and would like for us to check in on this situation further, please don't hesitate to contact us here on the forum. 
All the best, 
Sarah (Assisting Stacy), Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## dannyhockin (Dec 12, 2012)

Were you able to find out what was wrong with your seat? My 2011's driver's side heater has just stopped working. Same exact issue as you have (had).


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Welcome to the forum dannyhockin, 
Hopefully you'll hear more from the original poster on whether or not they were able to get this resolved. If you decide to get this checked into at your dealership, keep us updated! We're available to assist in that process if you like. 

Sarah (Assisting Stacy), Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## dannyhockin (Dec 12, 2012)

Thamks. Problem is the car has 38k miles now so it's not under warranty anymore.


----------



## Rquinn (Jan 5, 2013)

I'm having the same exact problem at 47k!!! Boo! Anyone know what the issue is? Dealer want a lot just to let me know what's wrong!


----------



## trol (Dec 4, 2010)

Mine went out. It was the back section. Ordered new element from GMparts direct. Unsnapped the seat straps , unzip seat cover. Lift seat cover. Peeled off old element (it had a burn mark, so it had shorted out). Stuck on new element, plugged in, reconnected straps. Now good as new.


----------



## dannyhockin (Dec 12, 2012)

Called my buddy at a Chevy dealership aprox 2 hours away. He got it approved to have a good faith repair. The problem was the element.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

dannyhockin said:


> Called my buddy at a Chevy dealership aprox 2 hours away. He got it approved to have a good faith repair. The problem was the element.




dannyhockin,
Thank you for the update. I am happy to hear that you are able to get this repaired. If you have any other questions or would like my assistance please feel free to contact me anytime.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## kjaam68 (Nov 21, 2013)

I have a 2011 Chevrolet Cruze which I loved....until today  I just got off the phone with the dealership and they want over $600.00 to fix my seat that stopped working! My trunk release doesn't work either due to a poor design! I really think Chevrolet should be looking into fixing this for their owners or make it a lot more reasonable to get it fixed! I have always owned Chevrolet vehicles but it may be time to look elsewhere.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

H i kjaam68,

I'm so sorry to hear about your frustrations with your seat. If you would like for me to look into this or assist you in any way please send me a private message. 

Jackie
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## JustinNck1 (Jan 21, 2013)

Please delete this comment.


----------



## mjgillen08 (Feb 7, 2012)

Has there been a reasonably priced solution to this known issue that Chevy has made available? Having the same issued with a 2011 Cruze and just over 50k miles. Any help is appreciated. Thanks


----------



## wowsheeka (Nov 22, 2013)

My 2011 acted similarly, the heater seemed to come on, but then would suddenly shut itself off on the driver's side. The dealer repaired it under my aftermarket warranty; it turned out the problem was a short in the heating element in the seatback (the old part actually had a burn mark in the element). I think that Trol's suggestion above is a good idea if you want to try to repair the problem yourself.


----------



## hines972 (Jul 8, 2014)

I am right there with ya. I have had so many problems with my 2011 Chevy Cruze. I have had it for 4 years and every year I have to spend hundred of dollars to get something fixed. The heated seat hasn't worked in over a year. The traction control keeps going out, the car hesitates when I try to accelerate (almost caused an accident because of that one), when I am sitting still with the car in D it rocks forwards and backwards (like it is trying to keep moving while I have my foot on the brake) so much that it almost makes me puke. And it over heats at least once a year due to a leak in the coolant tank (I have spent almost a grand to get this fixed, but still over heats every summer). My AC hasn't worked in over a year and my heat goes out every winter. This is by far the worst car I have ever owned and will definitely be looking at other makes next time I buy. I am almost to the point that I hope someone hits me and totals the care just so I don't have to drive it anymore. My advice, don't buy a chevy


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

> I am right there with ya. I have had so many problems with my 2011 Chevy Cruze. I have had it for 4 years and every year I have to spend hundred of dollars to get something fixed. The heated seat hasn't worked in over a year. The traction control keeps going out, the car hesitates when I try to accelerate (almost caused an accident because of that one), when I am sitting still with the car in D it rocks forwards and backwards (like it is trying to keep moving while I have my foot on the brake) so much that it almost makes me puke. And it over heats at least once a year due to a leak in the coolant tank (I have spent almost a grand to get this fixed, but still over heats every summer). My AC hasn't worked in over a year and my heat goes out every winter. This is by far the worst car I have ever owned and will definitely be looking at other makes next time I buy. I am almost to the point that I hope someone hits me and totals the care just so I don't have to drive it anymore. My advice, don't buy a chevy




We wouldn?t any customer to experience what you?ve described, hines972. This is not the impression we want you to have of our brand and do genuinely apologize for the inconvenience caused. I?m happy to do whatever I can to help your dealership work toward a solution for these concerns. If you?re interested, please send us a direct message with your VIN, mileage, contact information, and preferred dealership. 

Thank you,

Jasmine
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------

